
In Search of a Flat Earth - mhh__
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTfhYyTuT44
======
quantified
Nicely articulated. I’d never spent time poking in this rabbit hole, glad he’s
spent time in the gutters that I’d consider a waste of my own.

I hate the littering of orbital space with satellites, but there’s a nice
irony in satellites making the internet connections to spread flat earth crap.

------
mhh__
Interesting documentary. The section about migration from flat earth to QAnon
is unsettling.

